# Latest With Fbe



## Molokai (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi guys, here is the latest, just photos,
this is going to sale right now
Hope you like the new logo.

Tom

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 26, 2014)

NICE knife. BEAUTIFUL handle!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow! Very nice knife! Great choice for the handle too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Very nice, very nice. 

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jmurray (Jan 26, 2014)

Awesome knife. I love your logo.!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks. 
About that logo, some say its too big,
but for now i will leave it like this. I designed it from scratch.


----------

